
Embedded Systems – how to prototype a computer that nobody cares about - turbinerneiter
https://medium.com/motius-de/embedded-systems-how-to-prototype-a-computer-that-nobody-cares-about-52aef70b804c
======
turbinerneiter
Wrote this for the company blog with a lot of help of one our marketing
persons. It's an attempt to talk about Embedded Systems to people whose main
focus is not Embedded Systems. Since we are in Germany, the tech ecosystem is
strongly driven by mechanical engineering, so we have to somehow invest into
informing people about how they can incorporate electronic hardware and
software into their products.

The part that might be interesting for more technical people starts at "A
reminder on how to prototype" \- where we try to reconcile "agile" with the
harsh truth of PCBs.

I hope we haven't made any oversimplifications that twist the truth too much.

